# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wijsmuller (Amsterdam)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wijsmuller

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Kuiper, Praktijk Franssen & Wijsmuller, Amsterdam

Adres: Kuipersstraat 151-A, Amsterdam

Website: www.huisartsenkuiper.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wijsmuller*

----------

